# WOC don't sleep on that new BB Shimmerbrick



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 5, 2008)

OK WOC don't think that that Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond Shimmerbrick isn't for you. All I can say is WOW WOW WOW!!! I wasn't sure it would work for me but I was soooooo wrong! It's absolutely beautiful! Definitely worth the price. The packaging is too too awesome! This is my first one and I'm in love! I ordered it on Cyber Monday during the F7F sale for %20 off. I'm going to get all the others now. This thing blows away my MSFs... I only have 4 but they pale in comparison IMO to this. I would love to have more MSFs. I have Petticoat, Gold Deposit, So Ceylon, the Duo. The Copper Diamond doesn't have that glittery things going on that the MSFs do. It's more like a glow and sheen that you can wear with a light hand or heavy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the Shimmerbricks...Brownie & Apricot are my favorite.. If you have a CCO...they have them in stock all the time


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah i swatched the copper the other day ..I was like wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..to think I discovered this line when I was at the mac counter (they seemed too busy so I walked right to BB)..been a fan ever since.


----------



## pinkstar (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok... I always see CCO in posts, and I don't know what it means! Finally, I'm asking, what is it??


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Ok... I always see CCO in posts, and I don't know what it means! Finally, I'm asking, what is it??_

 

Well at the one in Houston I know they carry MAC, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Orgins & Clinique (think I"m forgetting one) and I'm not sure if all the different loc carry the same lines?? But yeah they have a lot of dc'd and le products at a good discount, ie-their MAC e/s are $10, gosh that place freakin rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ok, so now that's got me thinking how i can talk the hubby into taking me there tomorrow


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I have BB's in Bronze and Apricot which I barely use. I'm looking for a highlight that's more sheeny than glittery like the MSF's are.

I'm gonna play with my BB's some more before making a decision on the copper diamond one. It sounds like what I've been looking for though.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Ok... I always see CCO in posts, and I don't know what it means! Finally, I'm asking, what is it??_

 
It stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet store.  They carry lots of cosmetics from different lines and have discounted prices.  They're usually overstocks or discontinued items.  See *here*.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Ok... I always see CCO in posts, and I don't know what it means! Finally, I'm asking, what is it??_

 
The Cosmetics Company Outlet Store 

They carry overstock and discontinued  Estee Lauder owned and co-owned brands..... (I used to work part-time at the one in Ohio) Need to work at the one here since I spend a fortune there every week.

Here is a full List of Estee Lauder Brands in the following link

*brands*


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love the Shimmerbricks...Brownie & Apricot are my favorite.. If you have a CCO...they have them in stock all the time_

 
I found Brownie on eBay so it should be here this week. They have Apricot in the mall here. The closet CCO is 4 hrs away... so Mall it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!


----------



## lovely333 (Dec 6, 2008)

I love all my shimmerbricks. She has some really good products


----------



## proudpiscean (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been tempted to try this, thanks for the review!


----------



## joshari (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so going to have to try this out.  I never really try any Bobbi Brown stuff as it always looks so plain.  

I am really going to have to test it out knowing that it has worked out well for other ladies of colour.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love the Shimmerbricks...Brownie & Apricot are my favorite.. If you have a CCO...they have them in stock all the time_

 

I have Brownie but have never thought about Apricot.  Are they different enough to justify both or do they have similar effects?  

Same questions for Tawny shimmerbrick if you've tried it.  I had it once but swapped it off before even trying it.  Dumb me.  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

They are totally different...One is more bronze, gold, dark browns....the other is more apricot, peachy, bronze IMO 

I have Brownie, Peony, Apricot and Bronze


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joshari* 

 
_I am so going to have to try this out. I never really try any Bobbi Brown stuff as it always looks so plain. 

I am really going to have to test it out knowing that it has worked out well for other ladies of colour._

 

Yes *please* try Bobbi Brown.  If you find the right colors it gives you the "made up and pretty, without looking like you're made up" look.  Hope that makes sense.  Thats why i love BB

I love my MAC colors but when I wear MAC i definitly look like I'm wearing makeup.  BUt BB is so subtle and natural much like some of NARS colors.  i am wearing more BB lately because its more suited to my work environment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love their Flawless foundation too...I think I will wear it on my next fotd...It is so smooth and light.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They are totally different...One is more bronze, gold, dark browns....the other is more apricot, peachy, bronze IMO 

I have Brownie, Peony, Apricot and Bronze_

 

Oops correction.  I have Bronze shimmerbrick.  Not brownie.  Sorry.  I can't memorize all these colors.  LOL

What about comparing bronze with apricot?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bronze and Brownie are the closest..I have a pic in my Photobucket 1 sec


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

To the original poster-----

I am so glad to hear that the copper shimmerbrick looks good on WOC.  I ordered it and am waiting for it to arrive anyday now.  I only bought it because of the 20% off and I didnt want to regret it if it sold out.  

I can't wait to get it now.  I wonder if it gives you a glow thats similar to NARS albatross.  I LIVE in that color.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bronze SB*




*Brownie SB*




* 
apricot and peony *


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^^ oh yeah brownie is close to bronze.  Won't be needing that.  You just saved me money.  LOL.   but apricot sure is pretty......hmm......think that might go on my list


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ yep Apricot is my top fav....it is lighter for that highlighted look...and Brownie gives that sun kissed tanned bronze look

I ordered Copper too...Can't wait to get it...I need a light one


----------

